# Anyone else have problems with SRAM/Gebla Rohloff setup?



## pakcyclist (Apr 8, 2015)

Got the Gebla/SRAM setup this winter. While I love being able to shift from the hoods, I quickly learned to hate being able to shift only 1 gear at a time! I also found the huge 45 degree swing of the lever to occasionally be painful. (My wrists hurt enough as it is from delivering mail.) Apparently, that also causes the hood covers to rip apart. (Already completely ripped though 2 of them.) And, yes, I tried tightening the tension knob. It helped a bit, but if its tightened just a quarter-turn too much, it won't shift AT ALL. (Likewise, if the tension is just a bit low, it won't shift either. At least with the twist shift it still shifted, albeit a little sloppily.) Then, on a century last Saturday, a cable snapped! Had the twist shifter nearly 7 years & 40,000 miles, never had that happen! (And at least once, I didn't change cables on that for over 2 years!) Is this just my lousy luck with cycling equipment -- years ago I when through 3 Campy Chorus shifters in 3 YEARS time! -- or is something not set up right?


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

I was about to do this same exact setup, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Being able to twist through 5-6 gears in a flash was always a huge benefit, not sure I could adapt to that setup either..


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I once had the chance to try the sram/rohbox setup on a bikeshow here in germany / europe. I could also shift only 1 gear at a time. Felt very spongy too. 

I also did a quick search through german forums but could not find any experience, reviews whatsoever, just discussions. Also found a post of georg blaschke in which he said that with the sram brifters, you can change only 2 gears up or down at a time.

Just my little 2 cents


----------



## DIABLO-V (Sep 19, 2014)

Reviving this thread- found it while searching for "Gebla Rohbox spongy shifting".
I bought a custom Co-Motion Divide Rohloff and soon discovered that the Co-Motion twist shifter interfered with installing an Arkel handlebar bag.
So I found the Rohbox, ordered it with the Rival levers as a kit.
Meticulously installed. Sadly disappointed in the shifting of this.
I describe it as stretching a rubber band (the first 1 and 3/4 inch of shift paddle movement), then you feel the "rubber band " break (the actual shift).
I have not ridden the bike like this. This is all from trying it stationary in the house.
I have zero confidence that this will hold up to a long distance bike tour.
For one thing - it takes an unreasonable amount of cable tension to produce a shift.
All that tension is held by a tiny set screw in the pawl block.
Sooner or later I fear that the cable will pull out of the block.
And that one of the pawl springs/tabs will break from constant flexing.
I think those springs/tabs are what is giving the "spongy" feedback - they are flexing (by design).
I'm sure this design looked great on paper.
The Co-Motion twist shifter is a closed loop, and it takes mere ounces of torque to produce a twist of the shifter, since it takes mere ounces to turn the Rohloff shift axis.
In other words - nothing is lost to flexing, friction, and you can feel the click of the shift.
But the Rohbox takes pounds of force to accomplish the same movement of the Rohloff shift axis. And maybe a half inch or more of cable pull !
I have emailed Cycle Monkey where I bought it and let them know how disappointed I am- over $400. spent.
If they (Gebla Rohbox) have not offered a design improvement then this system will go on Ebay, and I will return to the Co-Motion twist shifter.
This post is just for anyone who thinks this is a great idea for getting brifters to work with the Rohloff. Yes it "works". But, again, I hate the feel and have no confidence in the durability of the design.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanx for the Heads-up.
I'll have to change my road bike soon and I'm seriously thinking of a Rohloff.

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/07/1...c-shifting-speedhubs-bosch-e-bikes-get-first/

If they make that one available for all , it's gonna be the solution for a lot of "custom" setup.
The drawback is the battery , maybe a spare to carry around on long journey but it will be a lot easier to install those little switches on all handlebar setup.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I think I have posted the link somewhere already but its always worth looking at:

https://www.cyclingabout.com/rohloff-hubs-with-drop-handlebars/

I have my shifter on a bar extender and have no problem with it.


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm running the Gebla box with Rival shifters, I love it and will never go back to the twist shifters. The lever through is quite reasonable and the feel is good. The one gear at a time is not a problem for me.


----------



## DIABLO-V (Sep 19, 2014)

If you like the Rohbox (as some people do) then I will happily sell mine for half what I paid to someone who knows and understands what they are getting. Not a solicitation. That's all Cycle Monkey offered me as a refund .....
I would rather a fellow cyclist got it than someone who will just mark it up for resale.


----------



## Enferdunord (Oct 2, 2018)

Hey. Is your Gebla still for sale? Thanks, Will


----------



## Enferdunord (Oct 2, 2018)

Hey is your Gebla still for sale? Thanks, Will


----------



## DIABLO-V (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry about the late reply.
Yes I would sell it.
You would have to get new cable housings and cables since mine are cut to size.
They are basic shift and brake cables and housings.
Kit comes with all parts and manual, and a few small parts that I ordered as spares.
PM me an offer. I paid over $500 but will take a reasonable offer.


----------



## Enferdunord (Oct 2, 2018)

Hey. Thanks for getting back to me. I already purchased and installed my Gebla. Thanks again. Will.


----------



## Mr. Teff (Jan 24, 2019)

I now have about 2500 miles using the Gebla Rohbox SRAM shifters on my tandem. I don't disagree with the things that Diablo-V has written, although I'm generally satisfied with the Gebla system. 

For those wondering whether to go with Gebla/SRAM, here are my thoughts. If you are planning long tours where reliability is paramount, the Rohloff twist shift is will be more reliable. My shift cable broke inside the SRAM shifter after about 1600 miles. This is due to the extra flexing of the cable where it attaches to the head, and the higher effort compared to the SRAM derailleur that it was designed for.

Next, the cable will not pull out of the pawl inside the Gebla if the set screw is properly torqued. (It should be tightened it until it squeaks, but don't over tighten or you'll never be able to remove it.) If it does pull out, you'll need to cut the end of the cable off cleanly with a cable cutting tool to get it back through the hole. 

You might wonder why I've decided to stay with Gebla: I like that I don't have to take my hands of the bars to shift. With my wife on the back, and especially when 30 pounds of luggage, it's safer.

Also, most of my rides are in the city, so I can always find a bike shop, or find a way home if necessary. When I am on a tour (we've done three long tours), I carry an extra cable and the tools needed replace it.

A word about adjustment: use the barrel adjusters to tighten the pawls so that they are almost touching the gear. This will reduce the lever travel, improve shifting, and reduce flexing of the cable head. 

Note: in late 2018, the new Gebla system has been redesigned to shift one or two gears at a time. The upgrade kit is only about $25. I haven't tried it yet. I'll write an update when I do.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Little thread derail but how do you like the Rohloff with tandem duties ?


----------



## Mr. Teff (Jan 24, 2019)

fokof said:


> Little thread derail but how do you like the Rohloff with tandem duties ?


The Rohloff with Gates belt drive is clean and almost zero maintenance. On a tandem, adjusting belts takes more effort than adjusting chains because the tension needs to be more precise. On the other hand, it never needs to be lubricated and it will last a lot longer.

You can shift the Rohloff while you are standing still, so if you stop in the wrong gear, you can change to a better gear. On the flip side, when you are climbing, both riders on a tandem need to reduce their effort momentarily to shift. This isn't noticeable during upshifts. And it's not very noticeable during downshifts in the upper gears. The place where captain and stoker need to be synchronized is when climbing in the lower gears. My stoker can usually anticipate a shift, but if we're on a steep hill and the shift is critical, I holler "shift". Communication is key on a tandem.

A derailleur and chain is the lightest and most efficient drivetrain. The Rohloff is about 1-1/2 to two pounds heavier compared to a derailleur system, and efficiency is slightly less, though from what I've read, the disadvantage is very slight.

One more note: Rohloff now has an electronic shifting system that being used on Bosch e-bikes. If and when Rohloff offers it as a retrofit, I definitely would like to have it.

Note: in late 2018, the new Gebla system has been redesigned to shift one or two gears at a time. The upgrade kit is only about $25.


----------



## Mr. Teff (Jan 24, 2019)

*update*



Mr. Teff said:


> I now have about 2500 miles using the Gebla Rohbox SRAM shifters on my tandem. I don't disagree with the things that Diablo-V has written, although I'm generally satisfied with the Gebla system.
> 
> For those wondering whether to go with Gebla/SRAM, here are my thoughts. If you are planning long tours where reliability is paramount, the Rohloff twist shift is will be more reliable. My shift cable broke inside the SRAM shifter after about 1600 miles. This is due to the extra flexing of the cable where it attaches to the head, and the higher effort compared to the SRAM derailleur that it was designed for.
> 
> ...


UPDATE: I did the shift kit upgrade. In addition to facilitating double shifts, it made a noticeable improvement in shifting, and it reduced the lever travel. It's not a revolutionary improvement, but it is better and certainly worth the price. I hope that all new Gebla Rohboxs come with the new shifting pawls.


----------

